# I'm getting all itchy



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

to get in the yak this weekend. Anyone else heading out? I need a little therapy and fishing is just the ticket. Haven't been out since last year.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

i will be going out somewere this weekend but i dont know whare at yet ...any ideas ive been pretty much everywere since december but if you have a good spot im in.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I have not been out since October so I'm game for anyplace. Hrbt is closest to me but I don't think there's much of anything going in there right now. Rudee maybe?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Not to be a downer, but Watch the weather. I'm just saying.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Anyone know the water temps in Lynnhaven Bay?
I'm ready to go also.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

78* and a 20% chance of rain on Saturday looks like a great day fishing if you ask me.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm shooting to hit Lynnhaven Saturday morning in my jon boat. The winds will pick up later in the day so that looks like the only window and Sunday is no good. Anybody else going?


----------

